# Solved: Merging PDF Files - Error Message



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Using Acrobat 5, I'm trying to merge four PDF files into one. The first two merge fine. When I try to merge the third with them, I get an error message: "These documents contain subset fonts that have the same name and cannot be merged." What does this mean and how can I fix it? I have the Word files from which the PDFs were made.

Interestingly, I can merge the fourth file into the third. But I can't then merge them into the first two.


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

md2lgyk said:


> Using Acrobat 5, I'm trying to merge four PDF files into one. The first two merge fine. When I try to merge the third with them, I get an error message: "These documents contain subset fonts that have the same name and cannot be merged." What does this mean and how can I fix it? I have the Word files from which the PDFs were made.
> 
> Interestingly, I can merge the fourth file into the third. But I can't then merge them into the first two.


checkout document 327594.html at support/techdocs of adobe website


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

I solved the problem by merging the two Word files and creating a new PDF from them. I was then able to merge the others as well.


----------

